# Wing of Morane-Saulnier L / Thulin D



## Mangrove (Nov 29, 2007)

Posted this one to theaerodrome.net too.

Could someone clear this one for me? Looking photos I have from Finnish Thulin D (Swedish license build Morane-Saulnier L) it seems like the spar is fitted to the ribs with a slot. In other words they didn't drill holes into the ribs like in modern aeroplanes but made a slot into the spar or ribs. The other choice is the spar is glued above the ribs. I'm I right or not? 

I have the Windsock's book about Morane-Saulnier L, but it didn't help me much. Photo by Pentti Hyvärinen.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 29, 2007)

I believe you are correct - they might of also used small nails to initially hold the rib/ spar together but the primary strength of the assembly comes from the glue.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Nov 29, 2007)

From the looks of it, it appears this is because the aircraft uses wing-warping controls and not ailerons.


----------

